# Dieter - 20 week WL male



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

He's now 6 months, but these are the most recent pics. He's 20 weeks on the dot in these photos. Dieter is mostly West German working lines.

Sorry for the poor stack, he is hard enough to hold still for 2 seconds, let alone stack properly!!



























and here he was at 12 weeks (for comparison)









and 10 weeks


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

No idea on the critique, just wanted to say he is a handsome boy.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice top line. Nice bottom line. Can't see feet, could be east-west? A little light in bone. A little square in proportion but a measurement could prove me wrong. Balanced in angulation and front/rear. He looks ASL in build. Also looks like some of Abby's siblings who were sables. I am guessing that he moves very well.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

So far, he is pretty straight and not showing any east-west issues. However, I do see that the pic makes it look so.

As for movement, it's decent. Nothing to write home about, but not bad. He has pretty decent reach/drive. He DOES move better than his dam, luckily!

No ASL anywhere in the pedigree 

Dam is 100% WGWL and sire is about half WGWL and a mix of East and Belgium WLs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Ramage said:


> So far, he is pretty straight and not showing any east-west issues. However, I do see that the pic makes it look so.
> 
> As for movement, it's decent. Nothing to write home about, but not bad. He has pretty decent reach/drive. He DOES move better than his dam, luckily!
> 
> ...


I made the movement guess based on his rear and back. If he were less square and had a little more front angulation I suppose he would move better. But I am FAR from an expert. In the third picture he reminds me a little of Abby's brother Riley.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Pat, Riley looks like a working line for sure. I would not have guessed him to be an american show line!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful dog but I feel so so so so sorry for him about the name... LOL


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A very balanced puppy though he was in the "head too big for body" stage when these photos were taken. Excellent dark color. You need to get some more recent photos.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

robk said:


> Pat, Riley looks like a working line for sure. I would not have guessed him to be an american show line!


Not to derail the thread but, yes, Abby and her siblings have some GWL but mostly ASL. Sorry, OP.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Beautiful dog but I feel so so so so sorry for him about the name... LOL


LOL!! The name was taken from the old SNL skits with Mike Myers. He wore all black in those skits and our Dieter, as a young pup, looked very dark in coloring.

LHC - yes, he looks like a smaller version of an adult now at 6.5 months. I told hubby within the next two weeks we have to get new stacked photos to go along with the every 2 month pic intervals


----------

